# Nano light (suggestions)



## GHNelson (28 Nov 2010)

Hi gang
I'm setting up a 30 litre dennerle nano for a buddy's kids as a gift for Christmas.
Ive got the heater/filter/substrate/plants....
All i need now is a light.....any suggestions?
I'm not sure what to go for.
hoggie


----------



## viktorlantos (28 Nov 2010)

What's the problem with the Dennerle nano lights?
I mean if you do not go for a high-tech tank they just work great. And cheap.

If you will not have CO2 i do not see a reason to go for a better one.

Take a look at these. I shot them yesterday at Vienna (Exotica fair)


















not need a better one especially for a kid. i had a set too in the past





soe plants goes well, shrimp, fishes are ok. just my 2 cent


----------



## GHNelson (28 Nov 2010)

Cheers Vickor
Thanks for the reply.I dont have a light only the aquarium.
hoggie


----------



## Garuf (28 Nov 2010)

Ordinarily I'd point you to the superfish light but I don't know of anywhere you can get one at the minute... I think TMC do a knock of of it under the name "wave". Sounds like a good present, I'd be happy with it!


----------



## GHNelson (28 Nov 2010)

Cheers Garuf
Thanks for that,.....Ive been on ebay there doesn't seem to be much in the UK.
Found this 
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/superfi ... -5081.html
hoggie


----------



## johnny70 (28 Nov 2010)

http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/pr ... -light-11w

I use these on my nano's excellent lights.


----------



## nayr88 (28 Nov 2010)

The arcadia pod is an option, I've got the 9watt version but Its looks poop because the light is really pink! My sister is using the 11watt and that seems fine.  I just don't like how it sits on the tank, they have that new one with the really wide cover, it was featured in pfk in the last few months.

How about the ada mini solar??? 

Have you tried aquarist classifieds?


----------



## GHNelson (28 Nov 2010)

How about the ada mini solar??? 
This one
http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/pr ... lar-mini-m
Very nice i will get 2 one for myself  
Way above my solar sphere  
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Garuf (28 Nov 2010)

Superfish one gets my vote every-single time. What size is the tank is it the bigger one? I'd want an 18w one but then I'm a light fiend.


----------



## GHNelson (28 Nov 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Superfish one gets my vote every-single time. What size is the tank is it the bigger one? I'd want an 18w one but then I'm a light fiend.


30 liters Garuf


----------



## Garuf (28 Nov 2010)

Sorry, I meant the dimensions, it's like 30x30x40 isn't it?


----------



## GHNelson (28 Nov 2010)

Hi
Yes mate..... thats correct.
Found this........ :arrow: http://www.reptilica.co.uk/Dennerle-Nan ... aria.phtml
hoggie


----------



## Garuf (28 Nov 2010)

At Â£25 for the 11w one I don't think you can go very far wrong at all.


----------



## GHNelson (28 Nov 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> At Â£25 for the 11w one I don't think you can go very far wrong at all.


Yea not bad postage to go on-top.
But does it have that weird plug transformer at the end.
Have a look at the PDF.
hoggie


----------



## Garuf (28 Nov 2010)

That'll be because it's a German/Euro version of the light. Shoot them and email to ask but I'd assume if it's like other Euro sellers then it'll come with a conversion plug.


----------



## GHNelson (28 Nov 2010)

Yea I could do.
Cheers Garuf.
This is for sale on the TFF site but im not sure it would look right :?: What do think?
http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?/to ... 25w-total/
hoggie


----------



## foxfish (28 Nov 2010)

Here is something different, I have used these lights for years, over plated tanks & vivariums.
I cant find a decent pic or price on the net but they cost Â£18.99 in my local DIY outlet.
The unit is actually quite smart & has an easy fix bracket than can be fixed to a wall or can be suspended, bulbs as standard are 4500k but available with 6500k too.
I have 4 or 5 in my workshop if you want a better view of what they look like?
Anyhow a powerful, cool running overhaed light that is cheap!
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B002 ... 8M190DCKJ9


----------



## GHNelson (28 Nov 2010)

Thanks mate
This is for my buddy's kids so I want something that doesn't need modifying and is safe and easy to move/remove for access to the tank.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## bazz (4 Dec 2010)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> Hi
> Yes mate..... thats correct.
> Found this........ :arrow: http://www.reptilica.co.uk/Dennerle-Nan ... aria.phtml
> hoggie



hi,
i had 1 of these above my dennerle 30l nano, i once changed the bulb over from a arcpod to see if it was any better but immediately changed it back, the dennerle one was almost twice as bright. the unit recently packed up after around 20 months of constant use. i replaced it with a 18w superfish (aquadistri) but cannot tell the difference between this and the original for brightness or colour. can't go far wrong with these imho!
cheers, bazz!


----------

